# Can’t get rid of these mites!! :,(



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

I posted about this before and super appreciate all suggestions and help you guys have given!! I feel like I’m still at a loss though I don’t know what else to do for my poor girl  
She is now almost completely bald and losing the rest of her hair bit by bit everyday. 
I have treated her with ivermectin 3 times two weeks apart, been putting nu-stock on basically her entire body at least once a week as Tennessee meat goats website suggests, every second day I put a mixture of olive oil and coconut oil on her to moisturize and hopefully help suffocate the mites. It’s been getting down to -40C at night here so I have a heater on her which I’m sure is drying her skin out but I have to keep her warm cuz she has no fur :,(. )I gave her Replamin plus gel 2.5cc everyday for a week and now once a week to help give her a boost I’ve cleaned her bedding and sprinkled DE (all I can find around here) before putting new bedding down. How often would I change her bedding? How often can I treat her with the ivermectin? 
What am I doing wrong?? How else do I help her? 
I have the vet coming out again in two days just wondering if anyone on here has any ideas! Thank you so much again for everyone’s help from my first post!!!


Forgot to add I also have her on goat ration high protein feed and hay and I’ve checked her eyelids and they look a nice pink colour is there any other way to tell if she is anemic? She has normal amount of energy as far as I can tell but I haven’t let her out of her pen area since it’s so cold and I don’t want to have the other goats exposed to the mites...

Also sorry I still can’t really figure or how to post properly I know this should be in parasites topic but I couldn’t figure out how to do that :$


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bexbabes said:


> I posted about this before and super appreciate all suggestions and help you guys have given!! I feel like I'm still at a loss though I don't know what else to do for my poor girl
> She is now almost completely bald and losing the rest of her hair bit by bit everyday.
> I have treated her with ivermectin 3 times two weeks apart, been putting nu-stock on basically her entire body at least once a week as Tennessee meat goats website suggests, every second day I put a mixture of olive oil and coconut oil on her to moisturize and hopefully help suffocate the mites. It's been getting down to -40C at night here so I have a heater on her which I'm sure is drying her skin out but I have to keep her warm cuz she has no fur :,(. )I gave her Replamin plus gel 2.5cc everyday for a week and now once a week to help give her a boost I've cleaned her bedding and sprinkled DE (all I can find around here) before putting new bedding down. How often would I change her bedding? How often can I treat her with the ivermectin?
> What am I doing wrong?? How else do I help her?
> ...


Is there any kind of dust or spray with even if from the garden section? This stuff can be used on fruits and veggies there.... https://www.syngenta.ca/Productsdetail/Agri-mek_SC. It may work. Will your vet not suggest anything? Is she gettin and eatin a good loose mineral?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You say all you can find is D.E. Can you find Sevin Dust anywhere?
Sevin Dust
https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=sevin

Are you able to feed her a clove or two of garlic per day? Chopped, Minced, etc. It has compounds that seem to move through the body and mites don't care for the change.

What minerals does she have available? Mineral deficiencies can cause skin conditions, baldness, low immune resistance to parasites, etc.

I don't know your other thread, so I don't know how old she is, etc. If my suggestions are inappropriate or already tried, I'm sorry.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> You say all you can find is D.E. Can you find Sevin Dust anywhere?
> Sevin Dust
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=sevin
> 
> ...


She is in canada. No permethin dust there from what i understand. :/. Or maybe my addled brain cell is teasin me this mornin.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Is there any kind of dust or spray with even if from the garden section? This stuff can be used on fruits and veggies there.... https://www.syngenta.ca/Productsdetail/Agri-mek_SC. It may work. Will your vet not suggest anything? Is she gettin and eatin a good loose mineral?


Ok awesome I will get some of that!! Well I hope he does when he comes out on Wednesday, he says possibly and autoimmune things but he can't really say much until he sees her condition now and just to use coconut oil to help her skin until he comes. 
She gets RightNowMineral the bronze one and I give them emerald in the summer. She has it loose and I mix a small amount in her ration a couple times a week to make sure she's eating it because it doesn't look like she really eats it much on her own. Which is also why I'm giving her the Replamin plus just to make sure. I worry about over doing it too though but maybe I'm actually not giving enough?


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> You say all you can find is D.E. Can you find Sevin Dust anywhere?
> Sevin Dust
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=sevin
> 
> ...


They have nothing that I can find in Canada I've called places and googled and no one seems to have anything, I checked on the garden stuff and it's all DE 

Yes sorry I forgot I gave her some garlic but not everyday I will definitely try that!! Thank you!! 
She has the RightNowMineral bronze right now loose and I throw some on her ration couple times a week as she doesn't seem interested in it on her own 
I appreciate all suggestions thank you so much!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> She is in canada. No permethin dust there from what i understand. :/. Or maybe my addled brain cell is teasin me this mornin.


Yeah that's right  apparently we aren't allowed to have it here


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, I see you are doing all you can. Garlic may, or may not help, no way to know for certain. You are being super responsible. 

I've used only the Onyx, because it is the only one in the U.S. to not have an antibiotic, but Right Now is pretty high quality. I often recommend Replamin. Not in every case, but often enough to indicate I regard it highly. 

I'm sorry about suggesting things you can't get. Permethrin is considered organic in most of the U.S.

I think you are doing great. If this is the only goat affected... (please, PLEASE, don't take this badly)... you may just have to resolve to take her out of your herd. I've made that decision to not continue a goat's genetics.

Good luck. I really mean that.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> No, I see you are doing all you can. Garlic may, or may not help, no way to know for certain. You are being super responsible.
> 
> I've used only the Onyx, because it is the only one in the U.S. to not have an antibiotic, but Right Now is pretty high quality. I often recommend Replamin. Not in every case, but often enough to indicate I regard it highly.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! I will give the garlic everyday a shot since it can't hurt! 
No worries it's frustrating to not have things available that here that could make a difference! Darn Canada  
Yes the thought has crossed my mind  she must be miserable as well I feel so bad for her. She wasn't handled very much by her previous owner so even before she started showing signs of mites (2 weeks after we got her, she is almost 2) she would run away while my other guys beg for cuddles so it's been hard to even get her to sit still to put all the lotions on her. I basically have to back her into a corner and after I get half her body covered she settles a bit, I imagine because it helps the itchy dry skin feeling but she just seems to be getting worse everyday. She always seems in good spirits though excited to eat etc I just want her to be healthy and happy :,( 
thank you again for the help!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the original thread: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hair-falling-out-large-scabs-with-mites.202245/#post-2195655

At this point, I would say that your veterinarians original diagnosis of Mites was incorrect. You said the vet guessed it was mites but no skin scraping was done to confirm correct?

Ask the vet to do a skin scrape to take back to their office and look under the microscope when they come.

After all your cleaning and treatment, it must be a hormonal issue or a mineral deficiency.

As the goat kidded recently?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

An allergy is certainly also a possibility


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Weird idea... One of the diaper rash ointments we have is zinc oxide. Zinc is important to skin. If you can apply zinc oxide ointment once a day, maybe that would help? I'd very much doubt she'd suffer a toxicity because oxide is not a very bioavailable form?

Whatever you decide to do, if you let us know what that is, and also let us know what your vet says, that would undoubtedly help future readers...

Totally selfish request I know. You want YOUR goat helped and that is understandable.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually after re-reading your post above, I see this began 2 weeks after you putchased the goat. That makes me suspect allergy more strongly. The change in hay, feed, bedding - something must have triggered this!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Just read @SalteyLove's comment. She knows what she's talking about. I'm just throwing stuff out there and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Here is the original thread: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hair-falling-out-large-scabs-with-mites.202245/#post-2195655
> 
> At this point, I would say that your veterinarians original diagnosis of Mites was incorrect. You said the vet guessed it was mites but no skin scraping was done to confirm correct?
> 
> ...


Thank you I didn't know how to add the original in! Lol
That's right no skin scraping was done, ok I will get him to do that when he comes out Wednesday

She's never been in contact with a buck


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Actually after re-reading your post above, I see this began 2 weeks after you putchased the goat. That makes me suspect allergy more strongly. The change in hay, feed, bedding - something must have triggered this!


Yes that would make sense!!! I just asked the previous owner what they gave her and might try changing the minerals back to what they used to see if that helps... is there a way to test for allergies on goats?? Thank you for the suggestion!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Weird idea... One of the diaper rash ointments we have is zinc oxide. Zinc is important to skin. If you can apply zinc oxide ointment once a day, maybe that would help? I'd very much doubt she'd suffer a toxicity because oxide is not a very bioavailable form?
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, if you let us know what that is, and also let us know what your vet says, that would undoubtedly help future readers...
> 
> Totally selfish request I know. You want YOUR goat helped and that is understandable.


Absolutely I will let everyone know!! I don't want another little goatie to go through this if I have some info that could help!! I will try to find the zinc oxide ointment and use that during the week when I'm not putting my-stock on!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Not sure if it matters but it started around her eyes, looked like this


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That doesn't look like an allergy to me. That looks like a zinc deficiency... But, I just don't know. COULD be mites...

Let us know what the vet says...

She looks so sweet. I'm sorry for her.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> That doesn't look like an allergy to me. That looks like a zinc deficiency... But, I just don't know. COULD be mites...
> 
> Let us know what the vet says...
> 
> She looks so sweet. I'm sorry for her.


Ok I've looked up zinc deficiency symptoms and I think that might be it!!! Or part of it at the very least if not the only issue(and no mites) she has the stance where she sort of tucks her back and holds her back legs together! I figured that was just because she was so itchy she couldn't get comfortable and obviously the major skin issues!!

Hopefully the vet will be able to tell me right away. I will let you know!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

hmm ya, beginning around the eyes doesn't scream allergy. Did it get to the ears or ankles after that? Mites like ears and ankles and eyes! But zinc couldn't totally be it because it looks like it also began on her nose bridge . This is tough to pinpoint. 

How much ivermectin did you give for each treatment? Injected subcutaneously right?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely keep up the weekly Replamin and application of oils and ointments to her poor skin. Zinc oxide diaper cream alternated with the coconut oil and NuStock may all still help. Poor stressed gal.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> hmm ya, beginning around the eyes doesn't scream allergy. Did it get to the ears or ankles after that? Mites like ears and ankles and eyes! But zinc couldn't totally be it because it looks like it also began on her nose bridge . This is tough to pinpoint.
> 
> How much ivermectin did you give for each treatment? Injected subcutaneously right?


Yes went to the ankles and then ears, she used to be fine on her back but everyday it's moving it seems and like I said she is basically completely bald now  
I used oral horse paste because that's what I had on hand and the feed store in my town was out of injectable and then I didn't know if I could give her the injection ivermectin for the next treatment when my feed store got it and the vet said to use oral paste for her...


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Definitely keep up the weekly Replamin and application of oils and ointments to her poor skin. Zinc oxide diaper cream alternated with the coconut oil and NuStock may all still help. Poor stressed gal.


Will do!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If, and I do mean IF, a zinc deficiency ends up culpable, I offer the following. ZinPro does operate in Canada. I can find the representatives if you need them.

If Canadians start demanding mineral solutions, I do believe the gov't will respond. But it (gov't) doesn't know yet that is being demanded.

But I'm not saying this is zinc, only that's what it sounds like to me.

Garlic is excellent for immune system, as is zinc, and vitamin C. The immune system is vital for so much.

Thanks for sticking with us. We aren't trying to be frustrating.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh

Yes oral Ivermectin will not treat mites as far as I know. Get the injectable and start over with three treatments ten days apart.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes oral Ivermectin will not treat mites as far as I know.


I completely missed that. No. it must be either the pour on (being actually poured on!) or the injectable (being actually SQ injected!) to be effective on surface parasites. Thanks @SalteyLove


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> If, and I do mean IF, a zinc deficiency ends up culpable, I offer the following. ZinPro does operate in Canada. I can find the representatives if you need them.
> 
> If Canadians start demanding mineral solutions, I do believe the gov't will respond. But it (gov't) doesn't know yet that is being demanded.
> 
> ...


Ok I will look up zinpro!! Thank you so much!! I will most likely have to order it but I'm sure whatever the vet says it will be good to get her some. I've just read somewhere mites and zinc deficiency can sometimes go hand in hand?

Thank you guys so much for the responses and suggestions! So glad I found this forum I dunno where I would be without it! This is the least frustrating part! Lol I feel hopefully with every new suggestion that something will help!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Yes oral Ivermectin will not treat mites as far as I know. Get the injectable and start over with three treatments ten days apart.


Oh gosh I wish my vet would have told me that!!! Is it ok to start her again right now if the last treatment I did was a week ago?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bexbabes said:


> Is it ok to start her again right now if the last treatment I did was a week ago?


Yes. Definitely yes. Because you were treating with the wrong product targeting the wrong area. Try again, but use some probiotics ( I use Probios ) because what you used affected the digestive system.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Yes. Definitely yes. Because you were treating with the wrong product targeting the wrong area. Try again, but use some probiotics ( I use Probios ) because what you used affected the digestive system.


Ok good I will start it tonight and see what my feed store has for probiotics so I don't have to wait to order and start those! What would I use to inject it? Size needle how many ccs etc?
Thank you so much!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bexbabes said:


> Ok I will look up zinpro!!


This site is HUGE! https://www.zinpro.com/


Bexbabes said:


> I've just read somewhere mites and zinc deficiency can sometimes go hand in hand?


I don't know what the problem is, exactly. It could be zinc, directly. Or it could be an immune system problem, that is affected indirectly by zinc.
The honest answer is, "It's complicated."


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Injectable Ivermectin is 1 cc per 40lbs. There are lb to kg calculators online, or I can find one for you.
needle size, 20 to 18 gauge? 

DO NOT INJECT A POUR ON!!!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Injectable Ivermectin is 1 cc per 40lbs. There are lb to kg calculators online, or I can find one for you.
> needle size, 20 to 18 gauge?
> 
> DO NOT INJECT A POUR ON!!!!


Oh my goodness thank you so much!!! I feel awful I haven't even been treating her  is one superior to the other?? (Injection vs pour on) is there a way to prevent this in the future??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Injectable you can inject or give orally. Pour on you should only put on skin. I personally prefer injectable.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Injectable you can inject or give orally. Pour on you should only put on skin. I personally prefer injectable.


Oh ok! So do you know what the difference between giving injectable orally and giving the paste orally is? Is the make up different? Both are ivermectin though correct? I think I would prefer to give it orally I don't see getting her to sit still enough for my inexperienced injection! 
Thank you


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bexbabes said:


> is one superior to the other?


For mites or lice, I personally prefer the pour-ons. Others may prefer injectable and I have no reason to disagree. I can only way what I prefer.


Bexbabes said:


> is there a way to prevent this in the future?


Keeping the bedding changed and clean. But nothing beats supporting that immune system. Minerals. Vitamins. Clean, draft-free, stress-free shelter. Non-mouldy hay...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bexbabes said:


> the difference between giving injectable orally and giving the paste orally is? Is the make up different?


The carrier is different and that makes a difference. But again, there is evidence that giving orally won't reach the skin to get rid of the mites or lice.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> The carrier is different and that makes a difference. But again, there is evidence that giving orally won't reach the skin to get rid of the mites or lice.


Ahhh gotcha! Maybe I will try the pour on then because I'm not comfortable with injections yet especially with how much she moves and jerks around when I touch her ☹


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone so much for taking the time to give me a hand in this!!! I hope to finally see a difference after actually treating her for mites which apparently I haven’t been doing even ☹ and giving her a little boost with zinc and continuing the Replamin plus gel and the nu-stock with zinc oxide diaper rash on the off days!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> For mites or lice, I personally prefer the pour-ons. Others may prefer injectable and I have no reason to disagree. I can only way what I prefer.
> 
> Keeping the bedding changed and clean. But nothing beats supporting that immune system. Minerals. Vitamins. Clean, draft-free, stress-free shelter. Non-mouldy hay...


We have been using the deep bedding method to help keeps things warm in the frigid Canadian temps, is this a bad idea? I've cleaned the bedding in her area many times but everyone else's only once since finding the mites since she would normally just wander around with everyone else so after putting her separate I cleaned the bedding but have since been doing the deep bedding.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

You're doing good! She's adorable in the picture good luck with her. Following this thread to see if she does well with zinc. I know it can be frustrating to figure out the problem but I know you'll get there. Hoping she has a full recovery in no time!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Bexbabes said:


> We have been using the deep bedding method to help keeps things warm in the frigid Canadian temps, is this a bad idea?


I'm sorry. I don't have a good idea about this. Is there any way you can bring her into the house with you?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bexbabes said:


> We have been using the deep bedding method to help keeps things warm in the frigid Canadian temps, is this a bad idea? I've cleaned the bedding in her area many times but everyone else's only once since finding the mites since she would normally just wander around with everyone else so after putting her separate I cleaned the bedding but have since been doing the deep bedding.


How separate is her stall to everyone else? Mites can and will travel all over wood anything. If you go into her stall a d into another or even brush another animal and have a few on you they can transfer. :/. Have you gone lookin at night in the stalls and on the animals? That is when they are most active. I am NOT sayin you are not doin everything you can here. So please dont take it that way hon. You are doin great with the info you have been given and are doin your best for your lil lady! I jus dont want your others to get them too if it is mites. ;(. Were it me i would be batty by now lol.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> How separate is her stall to everyone else? Mites can and will travel all over wood anything. If you go into her stall a d into another or even brush another animal and have a few on you they can transfer. :/. Have you gone lookin at night in the stalls and on the animals? That is when they are most active. I am NOT sayin you are not doin everything you can here. So please dont take it that way hon. You are doin great with the info you have been given and are doin your best for your lil lady! I jus dont want your others to get them too if it is mites. ;(. Were it me i would be batty by now lol.


Mites cannot be seen by the naked eye.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Just a thought. Have you called a pest control company to find out what they have and would use? It may be a good idea to call around and get either a bunch of information or prices for treatment.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Mites cannot be seen by the naked eye.


Derp! I was thinkin chicken mites. :hide:. Those lil buggars are red.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How about a couple drops of tea tree oil in the lotions you're using or oil of clove? Both are very good repellents. I know I use whole cloves in window and door jams and don't get ants anymore ever. Tea tree oil works in shampoo for lice I used it on my doe last fall and they were gone in no time flat, I repeated every 5 days for 15 days so whatever eggs that hatched also were gone I haven't seen a louse since.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> How about a couple drops of tea tree oil in the lotions you're using or oil of clove? Both are very good repellents. I know I use whole cloves in window and door jams and don't get ants anymore ever. Tea tree oil works in shampoo for lice I used it on my doe last fall and they were gone in no time flat, I repeated every 5 days for 15 days so whatever eggs that hatched also were gone I haven't seen a louse since.


Ooo i have never heard of cloves on the sill! I gotta try this.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Ooo i have never heard of cloves on the sill! I gotta try this.


Make sure they are the whole cloves like you would stick in a ham or in mulled wine or cider. They work great! The bonus is if your dogs happen to get one it won't hurt them like other chemicals


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Not trying to hijack the post, but when using pour on or nu stock can you put it near the eyes?


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

After a barn fire years ago (due to a heat lamp) I don't use them anymore. Do you have old sweatshirts? I chop off the sleeves and use those for the newborns and use the body for an adult goat, when needed. I have one goat right now that is very skinny (due to a brown recluse bite in 2016- she has never fully recovered from) She has 3 of these sweatshirt vests on her right now and she is toasty warm and it has been getting really cold here. Using them on the babies, I notice that they are growing much faster than before. As for the "nasty stuff" you may want to try DMSO with the clove, it is a carrier and will take the clove into the skin where these little buggers live ( bye bye suckers). Also you may want to try blackseed oil, Echinacea and goldenseal for immune support. good luck.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

elvis&oliver said:


> You're doing good! She's adorable in the picture good luck with her. Following this thread to see if she does well with zinc. I know it can be frustrating to figure out the problem but I know you'll get there. Hoping she has a full recovery in no time!


She is so adorable and sweet! I cannot wait to see improvements. And it doesn't help Canada has banned basically everything!  thank you for the encouragement


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

mariarose said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have a good idea about this. Is there any way you can bring her into the house with you?


I might be able to just have to figure out where to put her... could these mites be passed onto dogs and cats as well if it is mites?


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> How separate is her stall to everyone else? Mites can and will travel all over wood anything. If you go into her stall a d into another or even brush another animal and have a few on you they can transfer. :/. Have you gone lookin at night in the stalls and on the animals? That is when they are most active. I am NOT sayin you are not doin everything you can here. So please dont take it that way hon. You are doin great with the info you have been given and are doin your best for your lil lady! I jus dont want your others to get them too if it is mites. ;(. Were it me i would be batty by now lol.


They are separated by wood, they can't physically touch or even see each other but it's just wood walls. Yes I definitely do not want this to affect anyone else!!! I've been checking the others and the horses (just in case I've passed anything along off my clothes or something) for any signs like a mad women lol nothing showing in anyone else as of yet... and definitely on the verge of batty!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Just a thought. Have you called a pest control company to find out what they have and would use? It may be a good idea to call around and get either a bunch of information or prices for treatment.


That's a great idea!! I am going to give that a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> How about a couple drops of tea tree oil in the lotions you're using or oil of clove? Both are very good repellents. I know I use whole cloves in window and door jams and don't get ants anymore ever. Tea tree oil works in shampoo for lice I used it on my doe last fall and they were gone in no time flat, I repeated every 5 days for 15 days so whatever eggs that hatched also were gone I haven't seen a louse since.


I have tea tree oil at home right now I will use that tonight with her lotion!! I was thinking of trying it but didn't know if it would sting her poor raw skin.. I will also grab some cloves and put them around I am willing to do absolutely anything to help!!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

victoria99 said:


> After a barn fire years ago (due to a heat lamp) I don't use them anymore. Do you have old sweatshirts? I chop off the sleeves and use those for the newborns and use the body for an adult goat, when needed. I have one goat right now that is very skinny (due to a brown recluse bite in 2016- she has never fully recovered from) She has 3 of these sweatshirt vests on her right now and she is toasty warm and it has been getting really cold here. Using them on the babies, I notice that they are growing much faster than before. As for the "nasty stuff" you may want to try DMSO with the clove, it is a carrier and will take the clove into the skin where these little buggers live ( bye bye suckers). Also you may want to try blackseed oil, Echinacea and goldenseal for immune support. good luck.


I do have a dog jacket that I put on her occasionally but she just seems so much more uncomfortable and I've tried sweaters but she won't lay down when she is wearing them ☹ I put it on her when it was warmer and she had more hair and she could go outside but I don't let her outside at all now.. 
What is DMSO? Lol I've never heard of it? 
Ok I have some black oil sunflower seeds at home I can give her right away, would this have the same benefit as black seed oil? I'll have to find the rest of those items!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It depends on the type of mite as to whether it can be passed to dogs & cats, etc. I believe there are four types?


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> It depends on the type of mite as to whether it can be passed to dogs & cats, etc. I believe there are four types?


Ok I guess my vet will be able to tell me which kind they are after a skin scraping?


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Bexbabes said:


> I do have a dog jacket that I put on her occasionally but she just seems so much more uncomfortable and I've tried sweaters but she won't lay down when she is wearing them ☹ I put it on her when it was warmer and she had more hair and she could go outside but I don't let her outside at all now..
> What is DMSO? Lol I've never heard of it?
> Ok I have some black oil sunflower seeds at home I can give her right away, would this have the same benefit as black seed oil? I'll have to find the rest of those items!


NO! not BOSS. This is black seed oil. A plant that comes from the mid-east ( I believe) It has modulating properties. Regulates BP, blood sugar, immune system ( A body balancer) It also works as an anti bacterial, fungal, viral (if I am remembering that right) You can get it at any of the bigger health food stores. I get mine at Sprouts-Farmer's Market. A grocery/health store here in Oklahoma ( I don't know where there other locations are :shrug
DMSO is a "solvant"(I don't know why they call it that) It is a by-product of the paper making process. Really great stuff, all natural. It is readily absorbed into the skin, and as a carrier will take whatever you mix with it through the skin and into the body. It has a way of penetrating the walls of cells and getting the gunk out. Without harming the cells. The funny thing is that it helps good cells heal, but when viruses, bacteria, mold (all the other baddies) come into contact with it they die. (DMSO fries em, toasted and roasted) Then if that isn't enough, DMSO helps the body purge the dead crap left behind. It's also an anti-inflammatory. Horse owners use it on their horses legs to reduce swelling and fever. Really helps with joints where circulation is poor. Just add any meds apply and rub away. I also use it on my goats udders for congested udders, works like a charm.
Hope this helps:bighug:


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

victoria99 said:


> NO! not BOSS. This is black seed oil. A plant that comes from the mid-east ( I believe) It has modulating properties. Regulates BP, blood sugar, immune system ( A body balancer) It also works as an anti bacterial, fungal, viral (if I am remembering that right) You can get it at any of the bigger health food stores. I get mine at Sprouts-Farmer's Market. A grocery/health store here in Oklahoma ( I don't know where there other locations are :shrug
> DMSO is a "solvant"(I don't know why they call it that) It is a by-product of the paper making process. Really great stuff, all natural. It is readily absorbed into the skin, and as a carrier will take whatever you mix with it through the skin and into the body. It has a way of penetrating the walls of cells and getting the gunk out. Without harming the cells. The funny thing is that it helps good cells heal, but when viruses, bacteria, mold (all the other baddies) come into contact with it they die. (DMSO fries em, toasted and roasted) Then if that isn't enough, DMSO helps the body purge the dead crap left behind. It's also an anti-inflammatory. Horse owners use it on their horses legs to reduce swelling and fever. Really helps with joints where circulation is poor. Just add any meds apply and rub away. I also use it on my goats udders for congested udders, works like a charm.
> Hope this helps:bighug:


Oh wow ok!! I will check the health food store here!!

Oooooh that sounds amazing! I should have that on hand anyway sounds like! I will try to find that as well And mix with the cloves I don't think just coconut and olive oil mix is enough she literally only has a couple patches of hair left on her legs and butt  I cannot wait for the vet to come I cry every time I see her. Thank you so much for the advice!!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Also I cannot get pour on ivermectin in my town I have to order it does anyone know if this would be ok for her?? My vet will give her an ivermectin shot he said but it would be nice if I didn't have to pay 150 for him to come out two more times for a shot if I can use pour on after the first shot and check... would that be ok or if she gets a shot should the next two treatments be shots as well?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't know about the pour on.
Maybe the vet will leave two loaded syringes so you can give the next two shots.
I read on here somewhere that DMSO is sold in hardware stores. It is a carrier for penetrating oil, also.


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes it works with everything. You can also drink it. I mix half and half with distilled water, it just seems to help when I am feeling cruddy. DMSO is in every living thing, we even have it in our bodies, just in much smaller amounts. I had a real nasty case of barber pole worm last year, so I 
gave each of the affected goats half the goat dose of Cydectin (cattle pour on) and the other half was DMSO. The next day they went from white to a very pale pink. I waited a day, then did it again. WOW! what a difference. Within a week they were a strong pink. I did another dose at day 10 and they just looked great. 2 weeks from the start of treatment they were almost red. I also gave B-comp. and Iron 2cc's each, IM at each worming. Mom calls it magic. I call it a gift from God. Have you tried Cydectin- pour on.
I would order it. Forget the vet. Charging that kind of money is INSANE! mg:


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I don't know about the pour on.
> Maybe the vet will leave two loaded syringes so you can give the next two shots.
> I read on here somewhere that DMSO is sold in hardware stores. It is a carrier for penetrating oil, also.


Excellent point, I will ask him to leave them for me! Ok I'll take a look thank you!


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

victoria99 said:


> Yes it works with everything. You can also drink it. I mix half and half with distilled water, it just seems to help when I am feeling cruddy. DMSO is in every living thing, we even have it in our bodies, just in much smaller amounts. I had a real nasty case of barber pole worm last year, so I
> gave each of the affected goats half the goat dose of Cydectin (cattle pour on) and the other half was DMSO. The next day they went from white to a very pale pink. I waited a day, then did it again. WOW! what a difference. Within a week they were a strong pink. I did another dose at day 10 and they just looked great. 2 weeks from the start of treatment they were almost red. I also gave B-comp. and Iron 2cc's each, IM at each worming. Mom calls it magic. I call it a gift from God. Have you tried Cydectin- pour on.
> I would order it. Forget the vet. Charging that kind of money is INSANE! mg:


Wow that's nuts, in a good way lol so if I'm applying it to her with the clove oil mixed in would I also dilute with anything else? And would I have to apply it to her all over or just along her back? I've been researching it but can't find that info! Also would I have to wash her before applying it to get off any dirt etc so that doesn't get absorbed as well? Thanks so much for the info!!

I can't get anything pour on here so I haven't been able to try it/ haven't ordered it since I knew he vet is coming out to giver her a shot so I didn't want to risk messing that up somehow :S I'm not sure if it would or not but I'd never forgive myself if I ruined her chances of getting better somehow! And yeah I thought the vet was expensive but it's all we have here so I dont know what a 'normal' amount would be lol


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

I would dilute the DMSO with distilled water 50/50. If she has toxins on her, I would wash her. But most likely she is fine. Just rub it all over her back to start with, if she gets better (The hair starts to grow back or it doesn't seem to be giving her side affects) do the rest of her. If it seems like she is a little off after a treatment, I would cut down on the area that you do and build up from there. Like so many people on here and DGI you are going to have to learn to do a lot of stuff yourself and rely on great places like this and maybe a local goat club for info and help when needed. DMSO can't carry any molecule through the skin that is to large, these big molecules can't penetrate that fat layer so it stays out. Dirt, poop, etc. too big.
I think I read somewhere or someone told me that pour-ons are made with DMSO along with other "stuff". Since you can't get the pour-on maybe make your own. Some DMSO, Ivermectin and a little distilled water. I would sure give it a try. 5cc's of each? Sorry that sucks, I never thought anyone in a country like Canada couldn't get something as simple as a pour-on.


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

OOOPS forgot to mention. Make sure the DMSO is 99% pure. If it is let than that, it may contain "impurities" that you wouldn't want to use on your goats. Now a fence is one thing but my babies is a whole other deal. Only the pure stuff. Wear gloves. working with it for awhile will do weird crap to your hands.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

victoria99 said:


> I would dilute the DMSO with distilled water 50/50. If she has toxins on her, I would wash her. But most likely she is fine. Just rub it all over her back to start with, if she gets better (The hair starts to grow back or it doesn't seem to be giving her side affects) do the rest of her. If it seems like she is a little off after a treatment, I would cut down on the area that you do and build up from there. Like so many people on here and DGI you are going to have to learn to do a lot of stuff yourself and rely on great places like this and maybe a local goat club for info and help when needed. DMSO can't carry any molecule through the skin that is to large, these big molecules can't penetrate that fat layer so it stays out. Dirt, poop, etc. too big.
> I think I read somewhere or someone told me that pour-ons are made with DMSO along with other "stuff". Since you can't get the pour-on maybe make your own. Some DMSO, Ivermectin and a little distilled water. I would sure give it a try. 5cc's of each? Sorry that sucks, I never thought anyone in a country like Canada couldn't get something as simple as a pour-on.


Ok thank you so much for taking the time to give me all this info!! I'll order the DSMO and get started with that!!

Sorry I meant I can't get pour on in my town, I can find the Durvet pour on for cattle on amazon in Canada which I also don't know if it's ok to use but nothing where I live. Canada has also put new regulations out again and have taken a lot of stuff off the shelves, even MTG has been banned for now!! Hopefully Shapley's will jump through the hoops with the new regulations and we can get it back the only liquid ivermectin here is to give horses orally which I assume is not right either because it does not have the proper carrier to be 'poured on'


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

victoria99 said:


> OOOPS forgot to mention. Make sure the DMSO is 99% pure. If it is let than that, it may contain "impurities" that you wouldn't want to use on your goats. Now a fence is one thing but my babies is a whole other deal. Only the pure stuff. Wear gloves. working with it for awhile will do weird crap to your hands.


Ok yes the one I was looking at was 99%!  
lol ok


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a goat with the same kind of issue. My vet feels it is the mites that go into the skin (can't remember what they call them) but the test for that is skin plugs and he said he didn't want to do that and knows I wouldn't like it either. Mine did get a skin scraping but it didn't show anything. I also have tried everything. She did this last year and after the spring warm up I clipped her and bathed her and her hair came in -she looked great. Now she looks bad again. I rub her with aloe vera for relief of the dry looking skin. I am thinking it is an immune problem or allergy to something. I have 16 goats -it doesn't spread to the others. Seeing the zinc mentioned I will try to get her to take a zinc tablet more often. Good luck with your girl. I also rub vasoline around the eyes for relief.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

wndngrvr said:


> I have a goat with the same kind of issue. My vet feels it is the mites that go into the skin (can't remember what they call them) but the test for that is skin plugs and he said he didn't want to do that and knows I wouldn't like it either. Mine did get a skin scraping but it didn't show anything. I also have tried everything. She did this last year and after the spring warm up I clipped her and bathed her and her hair came in -she looked great. Now she looks bad again. I rub her with aloe vera for relief of the dry looking skin. I am thinking it is an immune problem or allergy to something. I have 16 goats -it doesn't spread to the others. Seeing the zinc mentioned I will try to get her to take a zinc tablet more often. Good luck with your girl. I also rub vasoline around the eyes for relief.


Yeah my vet mentioned it could be an immune issue, he had to reschedule cuz we had a blizzard here but when he comes sat or I get results I'll post it here! I've ordered a zinc supplement (trucare4) cuz the zinpro comes in huge amounts I don't need, I only have 4 goats but until that comes in I read people give human supplement so I'm doing that just to get her started. I know it doesn't get absorbed as well into her system but I wanted to get something in her. Have you ever tried the nu-stock? If it's mites everyone says it has amazing results, I haven't seen any results yet but maybe I'm messing it up by having out on olive oil/coconut oil on the other days but her skin is just so dry and sore looking ☹ hoping you get it figured out and the zinc helps!!


----------



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

I think you are talking about Demodectic Mange. My Shar-peis used to get it. It is immune related, brought on by stress. Heat cycles, whelping, teething and such. Usually went away after the boys got past the "pre-teen" age and the bitches after their first heat, some after their second. It would sometimes flare up after whelping. They looked just awful before the puppies were weaned, then the redness and welts would go away and a new coat would come in good as new. Never to show up again. You may want to try immune boosting herbs and a concoction called Rescue Remedy - It's a natural calmer/stress reliever. The mange mite naturally lives on the skin, every animal has their own mite "variety". Mites are there to keep the skin "clean" and such and the immune system keeps them in check, usually. When the "host's" immune system goes wacky, the mites have a "party" and like most parties things get out of control.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Great explanation, @victoria99


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So much help here. I am going to try a few things on my girls tomorrow am. See if I can help her some. Think I will spot bath her and leave her in a stall with a heat lamp after I have rubbed her skin well with coconut oil or aloe vera. Also going to give her some COWP again tomorrow - been a few months and maybe she needs it to help her. This is frustrating.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

In the diet, @wndngrvr, vitamin C and garlic are both supportive of the immune system...


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

Just wanted to post a quick update on my little girl! After all this I do believe the zinc has made a difference, I can’t tell exactly what helped since I feel like I was doing so many different things but since being on the zinc for about a week now she has small patches of hair starting to grow back!! There was no regrowth before that so I think zinc was a big thing! The vet gave her a shot of ivermectin on sat and gave me the other dose to give her at the two week mark and took a skin scraping (which was negative for mites) but also took a sample for a biopsy just waiting on the results for that. 
Thank you all for the incredibly helpful advice!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s wonderful! I hope she continues to get better every day and the Zinc takes care of it. Keep us posted on her too


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for the update. I am glad the zinc helped, and that you posted it. That information will help a lot of us in the future.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Bexbabes, how did your girl progress?
It is a year later now...
I am dealing with mites now and reading everything.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> @Bexbabes, how did your girl progress?
> It is a year later now...
> I am dealing with mites now and reading everything.


She is doing amazing! I did do a lot of treatments so I'm sorry I'm not 100% sure which one worked for her. I was very desperate


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Bexbabes said:


> She is doing amazing! I did do a lot of treatments so I'm sorry I'm not 100% sure which one worked for her. I was very desperate


I am so glad to hear that!
Did you continue with the TruCare?
How much/how many times a week did you give?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I see you are in Canada, like me. Where did you get the TruCare from? I have only seen it on amazon.ca, and it was very expensive.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I see you are in Canada, like me. Where did you get the TruCare from? I have only seen it on amazon.ca, and it was very expensive.


I actually stopped using the Trucare(which I got from amazon and yes it was very expensive!) because my goats stopped liking it :shrug:I used it as a top dressing and they even refused to eat their high protein feed that they absolutely LOVE. So I switched to mannapro goat mineral and they still love it! Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Bexbabes said:


> I actually stopped using the Trucare(which I got from amazon and yes it was very expensive!) because my goats stopped liking it :shrug:I used it as a top dressing and they even refused to eat their high protein feed that they absolutely LOVE. So I switched to mannapro goat mineral and they still love it! Lol


Thanks for the info.
Maybe they didn't ned it anymore, so they stopped eating it.


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Maybe they didn't ned it anymore, so they stopped eating it.


Yes I had thought of that but even when I left it out free choice and didn't add it to their feed as a top dressing they refused to even look at it and months later they refused to touch it still but would eat mannapro free choice so I dunno lol my goats are extremely particular about everything though lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Were their coats looking good when they stopped eating it?


----------



## Bexbabes (Jan 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Were their coats looking good when they stopped eating it?


They really didn't give it enough of a chance to do anything. I still have a full bag.


----------

